# Pets At Home - have they gone bust?



## john9159 (May 15, 2009)

Hi
I placed an order for 30 boxes of Felix As Good As It Looks on 1 September 2015, as I have done on numerous occasions. Usually the order is delivered complete within one week although 18 boxes were delivered the following week with no explanation of the missing items.

My online account shows items still outstanding although the usual notification of these being shipped has not yet been received.

I have 'phoned PAH daily on 0800 328 4204 and choose the appropriate options but no-one answers my online enquiry has not yet been answered although this can take several weeks..

Are they still in business or having problems that I don't know about? The website is still active.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I doubt [email protected] have gone bust somehow. Have you tried going in to store to speak to someone. Their online and telephone customer services aren't the best at times.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I did an order last week with them and had no problems, maybe as jellypi3 has suggested, if you can it might be worth going to a store and talking to someone. Maybe the order didn't go through properly or something?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Pets at Home are bigger than ever what with owning groomers, vets, referral centres, etc. I doubt they've gone bust 
Maybe there was a delay on a delivery?


----------



## john9159 (May 15, 2009)

Hi and thanks for your replies.
I 'phoned the Trafford store today, number got from PatH website and discussed the problem. They contacted the main depot who in turn 'phoned me to say they have revamped the website (although it looks unchanged to me) so perhaps this was the problem. Can't see the significance of that statement myself. 
A "replacement" order of outstanding items will be delivered tomorrow (Friday) morning.
This does not explain why no-one answered the phone over six days.


----------

